
Introducing Auth0 Extend: The new way to extend your SaaS - ramirond
https://auth0.com/blog/introducing-auth0-extend-the-new-way-to-extend-your-saas/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=sc&utm_campaign=introducing_extend
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure I understand who this is for.

I get that Auth0 is filling a niche (a rather large one) where companies don't
want to implement and run their own authentication and authorization, though I
still don't completely understand why not.

But it seems this is Auth0's version of running a lambda, but why would I
choose their service over AWS, Google, Azure, etc.

They seem to be headed toward an a la carte firebase. Is that the goal?
Simpler than lambda, but less complete than firebase?

~~~
knotty66
Auth0 already have 'webtask' [https://webtask.io/](https://webtask.io/), which
is a more direct competitor to Lambda.

This is built on top of that to help you build extensibility into your
product, with a code editor component and the ability to run user extensions
isolated in the cloud (via webtask).

